

Startup innovation: A bra for stashing your phone - psychotik
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/pockets-bra-startup-innovation/

======
jakeludington
It seems like the times women would want this - like wearing a dress and not
having pockets - would be the times when having a rectangular bump under your
arm would look weird.

